# Nass RAW - 8/13/10



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2010)

Met up with Woodcore and new member Rightcoaster, who I've ridden with once or twice before in the last few years.  He's been to Nass before, but only one time last year, so we gave him nice little tour of a different area.  Woodcore decided that heading out to Ledges and the Waterfall DH would yield a nice ride with plenty rocks for Rightcoaster to play on.  The last time he rode Nass he got kind of the standard loop of going up the Fat Kid and back down Hinmans, so today's loop was a nice alternative look at a different type of area of Nass.  Ended up being a nice ride with a few stops to play on stuff, but we mostly kept moving.  Not too long mileage wise, but we got a later start and it was plenty to get me breathing hard.  It was inspirational to watch Rightcoaster do his thing up and over all sorts of stuff, I hope to have even half of the bike control he has someday.  I did try playing on a little bit more rock stuff than usual, but not much.  On a side note I'm starting to get my timing better on small wheelie drops. 

The complete loop was Jug>Scoville twisties>4-way>Truck trail>Ledges>E. Chippens>Waterfall by-pass>Waterfall DH>Heart thumper>B-street>4-Way>Rock wall Downhill>Boy Scout Bridge>Done.

I think it was right around 7 miles in like 1.5 hours.


----------



## rueler (Aug 13, 2010)

That's a great loop! I ended up getting talked into doing another ride once I got home...barely squeezed in a very similar loop to yours with the limited daylight left. You must have been just in front of us since we took the express route to the Waterfall bypass. 

We rode BSB - E Chippens Hill Road - 4 way - Truck trail - Ledges - WF bypass - WF downhill - staircase/heartthumper climbs - gravel loop - crossed 69- blue trail/bobo's bridge - high road - 2 bears - blue trail fire road back to Scoville (not enough light for the Cemetery twisties)


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 14, 2010)

Quick clip of some trials riding in the Burlington woods...


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2010)

Brian's look at the end is priceless. Kinda like, "yeah, I'll never do that..."


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Brian's look at the end is priceless. Kinda like, "yeah, I'll never do that..."



Pretty much. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's a crappy cell phone video:


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Here's a crappy cell phone video:



Considering it came from a cell phone I wouldn't call that crappy at all!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, just noticed I can watch vimeo videos on my phone!


----------

